# Where To Repair?



## Papa Lazarou (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all, new member here with a question on ethics and values if anyone would be so kind?

I have two UK Military watches;

Pulsar V732-0L70

Seiko 7T27-7A20

Both are issued versions and back case stamped accordingly.

Both of them need the same tlc really, new crystal, service and battery to bring them back up to spec, the Seiko was working and I did wear it a few times before the battery died.

My question is with regard to servicing as above, would anything other than sending them to Seiko in Maidenhead detract from there collectability and value in the long term? Watch repair shops are fewer and further between these days and I would prefer to give my local one the work in principal but not if that will cause a problem later in life. None of my local ones are approved by Seiko but to be honest from what I can see no one is with the exception of their centre in Maidenhead?

Parts are easily available now it seems so though they may live in drawers after the battery dies next time I think it may be best to get the crystal and service work done sooner rather than later?

Any help or advice will be gratefully accepted.

Regards

Papa


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Try Roy


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Gaz. As a newbie I don't know Roy? Is he the R in RLT by any chance? My access to the site is mega limited as a new member, guess there may have been some bad lads join in the past? It won't even let me view my own profile never mind anyone else's so help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

'tis indeed Mr R Taylor of RLT fame! Drop him an email to [email protected] and I'm sure he'll give you a competitive quote which should certainly should be cheaper than Seiko!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've just had a watch serviced by Roy and cam wholeheartidly reccommend him

Very reasonable, and a very fast turn around.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Bill will email him and get them sorted.


----------

